# hplip init script: BUG???

## toki84

Salve a tutti!

Ho da pochi giorni installato i driver masked HPLIP 0.9.8-r1 ed ho riscontrato gli stessi problemi che avevo con quelli non masked 0.9.7-r3 : 

lo script /etc/init.d/hplip sembra avviarsi al boot ma in chiusura da quest'errore:

Stopping hpiod...[ok]

Stopping hpssd...

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 7207: No such process!

1 pids were not killed

No process in pidfile '/var/run/hpssd.pid' found running. None killed [!!]

La mia stampante (è una multifunzione HP PSC 1315), senza l'avvio di hplip, funziona ugualmente sia come fotocopiatrice, sia in fase di stampa. Funziona anche il pict-bridge! (cups riconosce senza problemi i driver hplip) Il problema è lo scanner! dando un

DLX / # sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [hp], product=0x3f11 [psc 1310 series]) at libusb:003:003

ma

DLX / # scanimage -L

Broken Pipe

Per questo avevo pensato di configurare lo scanner con hp-toolbox che non parte poichè necessita di hpiod ed hpssd che evidentemente non vengono avviati! (anche se al boot non sembrano esserci problemi del genere!!!!)

Ho visitato altri forum e mi sembra di aver capito che si tratta di un bug dello start-stop-daemon fornito da portage!

Se è così, è possibile sostituire lo script con uno funzionante?

E per lo scanner? E' possibile farlo funzionare senza avviare hp-toolbox?

Grazie in anticipo per il vostro sempre pronto aiuto!

----------

## Luc484

Io ho una PSC1317 e dopo qualche bestemmia ora funziona perfettamente da molti mesi ormai. Hai letto qui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_USB_Scanner ?

----------

## toki84

ho letto il wiki; cmq stasera vedrò di seguire attentamente il procedimento indicato e rifare tutto da capo!

Dovrei farcela....almeno spero!

E per quel sospetto bug?

----------

## Luc484

Intendi quello dello stop?

EDIT: ah si, leggi anche qui se non hai già letto: http://wiki.neuralbs.com/index.php/Network_scanning_and_printing . E presta molta attenzione a questo che c'è scritto alla fine:

 *Quote:*   

> It might be one of the _other_ drivers conflicting with your scanner (ie: the hp driver in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf. My suggestion is that you comment or delete all drivers you won't use.

 

Io ho avuto molti problemi, tra i quali anche quello che hai avuto tu, compreso l'errore nello stop del servizio. Quella era una parte del mio problema.

----------

## toki84

Ciao!

Ho seguito il tuo consiglio ed ho riconfigurato tutto seguendo accuratamente il wiki! Ho anche installato la versione 1.0.17 di Backends visto che con quella vecchia (1.0.15) non funzionava nulla...Purtroppo ora mi dà l'errore di cui mi hai parlato:

scanimage: hp-option.c:3713: hp_optset_fix_geometry_options: Assertion "tl_x && tl_y && br_x && br_y" failed. Aborted

E' pur sempre un passo in avanti!

Il fatto è che pur commentando nel file /etc/sane.d/dll.conf i driver che non uso, il problema sussiste!

Potresti postare i tuoi dll.conf e hp.conf ? Forse è lì che sbaglio!

Grazie

----------

## Luc484

Si, è proprio uno degli errori che mi hanno fatto dannare di più. E' da mesi che non uso lo scanner, e che non guardo il file dll.conf, ora contiene solo questo:

```
hpaio
```

Ho controllato e lo scanner funziona sempre. Questo è il hp.conf:

```
scsi HP

# Uncomment the following if you have "Error during device I/O" on SCSI

#   option dumb-read

#

# The usual place for a SCSI-scanner on Linux

/dev/scanner

#

# USB-scanners supported by the hp-backend

# My scanner

usb 0x03f0 0x3f11

# HP ScanJet 4100C

usb 0x03f0 0x0101

# HP ScanJet 5200C

usb 0x03f0 0x0401

# HP ScanJet 62X0C

usb 0x03f0 0x0201

# HP ScanJet 63X0C

usb 0x03f0 0x0601

#

# Uncomment the following if your scanner is connected by USB,

# but you are not using libusb

# /dev/usb/scanner0

#   option connect-device
```

----------

## lavish

è un well known bug che è stato risolto se si usano pacchetti ~ (non ho idea per chi sta in stable)

Potresti postare versione del baselayout e hplip perfavore?  :Smile: 

// edit: dai un'occhiata ai primi post di questo thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396567.html

----------

## toki84

Ciao,

anch'io ho lo stesso hp.conf; ma il dll.conf è diverso perchè contiene un sacco di driver che io avevo commentato; avevo lasciato appunto solo hpaio! Così facendo però non funzionava lo stesso...Allora ho attivato tutti i driver presenti nel dll.conf...te li posto:

# dll.conf

# enable the next line if you want to allow access through the network:

net

abaton

agfafocus

apple

avision

artec

artec_eplus48u

as6e

bh

canon

canon630u

canon_pp

coolscan

coolscan2

dc25

dc210

dc240

dmc

epson

fujitsu

gphoto2

genesys

gt68xx

hpaio

hp

hpsj5s

hp4200

hp5400

ibm

leo

lexmark

ma1509

matsushita

microtek

microtek2

mustek

mustek_pp

mustek_usb

mustek_usb2

nec

niash

pie

pint

plustek

plustek_pp

pnm

qcam

ricoh

s9036

sceptre

sharp

sm3600

sm3840

snapscan

sp15c

st400

tamarack

teco1

teco2

teco3

test

u12

umax

umax_pp

umax1220u

v4l

#

# The following backends are not included in the sane-backends distribution

# If you want to use them, download them from their webpages and read their

# documentation 

#

# HP OfficeJet backend homepage: http://hpoj.sf.net/

# Uncomment the following line if hpoj is installed:

#hpoj

...e come per magia quando do scanimage -L mi dà:

device 'test:0' is a Noname fronted-tester virtual device

device 'test:1' is a Noname fronted-tester virtual device

Quindi di regola uno scanner (anzi 2!!!???) l'ha riconosciuto!

Solo che lanciando xsane cmq non funziona nulla pur riconoscendomi il dispositivo!

Percaso dava anche a te lo stesso problema?

ah...eccoti il mio hp.conf (non si sa mai potrebbe servire)

# hp.conf

scsi HP

# Uncomment the following if you have "Error during device I/O" on SCSI

#   option dumb-read

#

# The usual place for a SCSI-scanner on Linux

/dev/scanner

#

# USB-scanners supported by the hp-backend

# HP PSC 1315 All-in-One (my scanner)

usb 0x03f0 0x3f11

# HP ScanJet 4100C

usb 0x03f0 0x0101

# HP ScanJet 5200C

usb 0x03f0 0x0401

# HP ScanJet 62X0C

usb 0x03f0 0x0201

# HP ScanJet 63X0C

usb 0x03f0 0x0601

#

# Uncomment the following if your scanner is connected by USB,

# but you are not using libusb

# /dev/usb/scanner0

#   option connect-device

----------

## toki84

Ciao lavish,

gli hplip che ho installato sono la versione 0.9.8-r1; il baselayout è alla versione 1.11.14-r5;

Erano masked e li ho installati xkè quelli regolari mi davano lo stesso problema!

----------

## lavish

Dai un'occhiata qui  :Wink:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98428

----------

## Luc484

 *toki84 wrote:*   

> Ciao lavish,
> 
> gli hplip che ho installato sono la versione 0.9.8-r1; il baselayout è alla versione 1.11.14-r5;
> 
> Erano masked e li ho installati xkè quelli regolari mi davano lo stesso problema!

 

A me funziona tutto bene, ho la stessa versione di hplip ma ho baselayout 1.12.0_pre16-r1. Ovviamente non so se la cosa possa avere qualche influenza. Se io do scanimage -L ottengo:

```
cluca luca # scanimage -L

device `hpaio:/usb/psc_1310_series?serial=UA4CUCD5PMT5' is a hp psc_1310_series multi-function peripheral
```

Io ti consiglierei di commentare tutto tranne hpaio dato che è anche quello che dice la guida ed a me funziona. Poi, non so se lo hai già fatto, prova anche:

```
export SANE_DEBUG_DLL=128

scanimage -L
```

e vedi l'output. Un'altra cosa che ricordo mi aveva aiutato: lo scanner è usb giusto? Prova:

```
xsane `hp-makeuri -s -lnone /dev/usb/lp0 |sed -e"s/SANE URI: //"`
```

e vedi che dice.

----------

## toki84

allora l'output di 

export SANE_DEBUG_DLL=128 && scanimage -L 

mi dice tra le altre cose sane_get_devices: found 0 devices, mentre l'output di 

xsane 'hp-makeuri -s -lnone /dev/usb/lp0 | sed -e "s/SANE URI: //"' 

mi dice failed to open device!

Boh comincio a non capirci più niente!

Cmq grazie mille per il prezioso aiuto...

----------

## Luc484

Aspetta, dovresti postare l'intero output però. Non è che sia qualcosa del genere?

```
[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of dll to 128.

[dll] sane_init: SANE dll backend version 1.0.11 from sane-backends 1.0.15

[dll] sane_init: Couldn't open config file (dll.conf): Permission denied

[dll] sane_get_devices

[dll] sane_get_devices: found 0 devices

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

[dll] sane_exit: exiting

[dll] sane_exit: finished
```

Adesso ti dice found 0 devices? Ma lo scanner viene ancora riconosciuto dopo le varie modifiche che hai fatto? Tipo lsusb e sane-find-scanner -q lo trovano ancora?

Anche io ricevevo messaggi del genere, ma alla fine sistemando qua e la non mi ha dato più errori.

----------

## toki84

Ecco l'output completo:

[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of dll to 128.

[dll] sane_init: SANE dll backend version 1.0.11 from sane-backends 1.0.17

[dll] sane_init: reading dll.conf

[dll] add_backend: adding backend 'hpaio'

[dll] sane_get_devices

[dll] load: searching backend 'hpaio' in '/usr/lib/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load '/usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1'

[dll] load: dlopen()ing '/usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1'

[dll] init: initializing backend 'hpaio'

[dll] init: backend 'hpaio' is version 1.0.6

[dll] sane_get_devices: found 0 devices

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

[dll] sane_exit: exiting

[dll] sane_exit: calling backend 'hpaio's exit function

[dll] sane_exit: finished

Sia sane-find-scanner -q che lsusb riconoscono perfettamente il dispositivo!

----------

## lavish

@ toki84: hai letto il link che ti ho passato? hai seguito le istruzioni per fixare o aggiornato i pacchetti?

----------

## Luc484

 *Quote:*   

> Ecco l'output completo:
> 
> [sanei_debug] Setting debug level of dll to 128.
> 
> [dll] sane_init: SANE dll backend version 1.0.11 from sane-backends 1.0.17
> ...

 

Oltre a quello che ti ha detto Iavish, hai provato questo?

```
chmod a+r /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
```

----------

## toki84

chmod a+r /etc/sane.d/dll.conf l'avevo già fatto...

Cmq ho letto il link che mi ha dato Iavish: ho la versione 0.9.8-r1 degli hplip in cui la modifica allo script hpssd.py è stata già implementata! Inoltre non riesco ad emergere gli hplip 0.9.2...devo inserirlo nel package.unmask?

----------

## lavish

 *toki84 wrote:*   

> Inoltre non riesco ad emergere gli hplip 0.9.2...devo inserirlo nel package.unmask?

 

No, in 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## toki84

Ho inserito in /etc/portage/package.keywords la riga:

=net-print/hplip-0.9.2 (tilde)x86

ma non so xkè quando do emerge -pv hplip mi compare:

[ebuild UD] net-print/hplip-0.9.7-r3 [0.9.8-r1] +X +cups +foomaticdb +ppds +qt +scanner +snmp +usb 0kb

----------

## lavish

 *toki84 wrote:*   

> Ho inserito in /etc/portage/package.keywords la riga:
> 
> =net-print/hplip-0.9.2 (tilde)x86

 

Devi mettere 

```
net-print/hplip ~x86
```

----------

## toki84

inserendo la riga net-print/hplip x86 e lanciando emerge -pv hplip mi installa la versione 0.9.8-r1 che già monto!

...strano...

----------

## Luc484

Scusa, ma io dal portage noto che non esiste una versione 0.9.2. A quanto ne so emerge -pv hplip ti dovrebbe compilare l'ultima versione presente in portage, masked nel caso in cui tu l'abbia inserito in package.keywords. 0.9.2 sarebbe comunque una versione precedente. Se non mi sono rimbecillito (ed è più che probabile visto quello che mi è successo 40 minuti fa), mi pare normale che ti voglia ricompilare la 0.9.8.

EDIT: Ho visto ora che c'è la 0.9.8-r2, recente. Visto che già prima avevi una masked, almeno che tu non abbia usato parametri tipo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS già dovresti avere net-print/hplip ~x86 nel /etc/portage/package.keywords. Se lo hai inserito ora, e dando emerge -pv hplip ancora ti propone la 0.9.8-r1 suppongo che sia un problema di sync. Forse è questo che intendevi. Allora devi emerge --sync e poi rifare emerge -pv hplip. Era questo che intendevi?

----------

## toki84

non sapevo che gli hplip-0.9.2 non esistessero in portage!

Grazie per l'informazione...Provo subito ad emergere gli hplip-0.9.8-r2 e a vedere se funzionano!

----------

## toki84

Niente da fare...anche con gli hplip-0.9.8-r2 ho lo stesso problema:

Sia sane-find-scanner -q che lsusb riconoscono perfettamente il dispositivo!

Ho anche dato un chmod a+r /etc/sane.d/dll.conf (che ora contiene solo la riga hpaio)

quando do un export SANE_DEBUG_DLL=128 e poi uno scanimage -L il risultato non cambia:

[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of dll to 128.

[dll] sane_init: SANE dll backend version 1.0.11 from sane-backends 1.0.17

[dll] sane_init: reading dll.conf

[dll] add_backend: adding backend 'hpaio'

[dll] sane_get_devices

[dll] load: searching backend 'hpaio' in '/usr/lib/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load '/usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1'

[dll] load: dlopen()ing '/usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1'

[dll] init: initializing backend 'hpaio'

[dll] init: backend 'hpaio' is version 1.0.6

[dll] sane_get_devices: found 0 devices

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

[dll] sane_exit: exiting

[dll] sane_exit: calling backend 'hpaio's exit function

[dll] sane_exit: finished 

Inoltre il problema dello script non funzionante c'è ancora con questa versione di driver!!!

Come faccio ad installare gli hplip-0.9.2 ???

Forse questa è l'unica soluzione...

----------

## Luc484

Se intendi l'errore che da nello stop lo dava anche a me fino a qualche tempo fa, poi ha smesso. Ma comunque funzionava benissimo anche dando quell'errore. Per il fatto che non ti trova lo scanner non saprei. Io a suo tempo mi ero fatto aiutare da quello che ha scritto la pagina wiki, si chiama kyron, lo trovi sul forum, magari se lo contatti lui ha qualche altra idea.

----------

## toki84

Ok...cmq grazie mille per la disponibilità

Se risolvo vi faccio sapere! Ciao

----------

